# Can I feed my fish canned or frozen peas.



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

I've heard shelled peas are good for the digestive system. Will canned or frozen peas have the same benefits?


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

I was thinking it might be that canned or frozen will work but it won't beat fresh right?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Good question - I don’t know. I’ve never fed my fish peas...


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

Have you ever heard anything about peas being good for the fish's digestion though?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Deshelled (dont food shelled, they cant eat it) peas make great foods for ridding waste in the gut due to them being high in fiber. They also dont break down fast and make a good supplementary food sort for most fish.

Canned fish should be ok, but try to get the ones canned in water IMO. You probably need to break off pieces...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I have heard that - it’s big with Betta keepers I think. I’d rather just feed my fish NLS and not worry about digestive problems. I’m not in the “variety is best” camp. I don’t go switching up my dog food day to day because it often leads to digestive distress. Many dog owners experience this, and vets recommend to switch dog foods by mixing the old and the new first. I don’t switch up my fish’s food either.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Im in the variety camp just in case I cant find the brand i need/want... that left me with fussy fish that wouldnt eat for a couple of weeks, which was fine but more annoying that they not eating. Plus it never hurts to spice things up.

With my dog, we try to feed one or 2 brands of prepared food but supplement with chicken and the like for healthy teeth. IMO, similar for fish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

I agree fish don't have all the nutrients they need in flake food. Especially mine, Tetra Color+.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, tetra is pretty bottom of the barrel. I mean, why is there potato in there?? . Premium foods, like the one I compared tetra’s to in the other thread, are complete nutrition. I’m not saying you shouldn’t augment the fish’s diet with other things - I just don’t believe its necessary if you feed a high quality food. I look at it like activated carbon - use it if you want, but you don’t have to.

I add fresh foods to my dogs diets as well - scraps of proteins and veggies they’ll sometimes eat. But Ive had and know people who have dogs that are so sensitive that they can’t eat anything outside their daily feeding regimen, without consequences.


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

What fish food do you two pros use.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

New life spectrum and blue buffalo. I like to let out the inner wolf in my Chihuahuas.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I dont know if you're refering to me... but ill comment anyway.

NLS (forms the staple part of the diet, but running out) and then sometimes feed with a couple of different varieties of nutrafin, and for my shrimp; left over hermit crab food (as its not good for my crabs)... as well as frozen blister packs of bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp. (Veggie, fruits abd meats excluded)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in that peas are not big with betta keepers! It does the opposite of what you'd want it to do!


The myth for that came from goldfish keepers. Goldfish, being omnivores that lean mostly towards the herbivore sides of things, relish in deshelled peas as it's a great source of fiber! Great for the Goldfish, not for the Betta.


Fish cannot vomit from their stomachs. They can spit food back out if it's in their mouth but they cannot actually vomit. So unlike a cat who seeks out grass to make itself vomit if it's eaten something bad or needs something to come out, a fish cannot do that. Instead, our carnivore fish like our Betta's have evolved to use the exoskeleton's as a fiber source. Eating straight plant fiber too often can lead to potential digestive rips or just problems in general. As Jaysee always mentioned, I don't fast my fish or feed them straight plant matter (I keep carnivores primarily, very few omnivores in my fish family) since I'm feeding a high quality staple food. I also use NLS as my staple and never had any problems with it ^_^


Unless you're feeding a Goldfish (in which, I recommend using a Hikari food since NLS eventually has too much protein for them as adults) or some herbivore like the Congo Tetra, I would recommend just staying away from the pea's for your carnivore fish and feed them a better food all around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

I just remember people constantly suggesting peas for bloated bettas. I know you remember that time period - I’m not surprised to hear that it’s the opposite result of the intended goal 

I see fish vomit at work every day - some fully turn their stomaches inside out, where it’s hanging out of their mouth. Different types of fish than we keep in the aquarium, but fish nonetheless. I don’t know if that means they all can or can’t. 

That’s one of the more disgusting parts of my job - when I am unhooking a fish, they will often regurgitate partially digested crabs and fish and then fling it all over the boat (and customers) with a head shake. One time early in my career a piece flew up into my mouth 🤢. Since then I keep my mouth shut when handling fish.....


I’m locked out of jaysee - can’t remember the password and I’m not getting the reset emails....


----------

